# Fuji SST cable noise



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

I recently bought an SST 2.0LE and love it. However there is some rattling noise inside the frame when I'm on rougher roads. I assume its one or both of the shift cables. I usually only here it while I'm climbing on the small ring. Even on the 1st chainwheel my cable is pretty tight so I don't see how it would be causing the rattling sound. The rear mech cable should have tention on it too since its on the larger cogs.

Its not a big issue for me but is there a fix for this?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Fajita Dave said:


> I recently bought an SST 2.0LE and love it. However there is some rattling noise inside the frame when I'm on rougher roads. I assume its one or both of the shift cables. I usually only here it while I'm climbing on the small ring. Even on the 1st chainwheel my cable is pretty tight so I don't see how it would be causing the rattling sound. The rear mech cable should have tention on it too since its on the larger cogs.
> 
> Its not a big issue for me but is there a fix for this?


I think it is a common issue with the SST and a thing that they fixed when designing the Transonic. My understanding is that some good mechanics at local shops can fix it. I am not sure how much it costs or how painful the process is.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> I think it is a common issue with the SST and a thing that they fixed when designing the Transonic. My understanding is that some good mechanics at local shops can fix it. I am not sure how much it costs or how painful the process is.


Thats a good start. I can take a detailed look at a Transonic to see if there are any noticable changes which could fix this. I did want to see if anyone could tell me the fix for it before disassembling anything. I'll ask the owner of my LBS next time I go in, he has an older SST.


----------



## lyrictenor1 (Jan 25, 2014)

This is a known problem for the SST. The issue is that the rear brake cable housing actually runs the length of the top tube and tends to slap around in there. Do a google search for SST brake cable housing noise and you should pull up some solutions.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sure it's not the brake cable??? Either way it's an easy fix. I keep a roll of foam tubing I get from Grainger on hand at the shop for bikes with this problem. Line the exposed cable (or housing for full runs) inside the frame and the noise will disappear. I got the idea from how Specialized used to ship their framesets. They used to come with something just like this for the rear brake cable run. My RLT9 got the same treatment on the full length shifter runs. It made all kinds of noise before lining the housing, now it's silent. Same for the brake cable on my Tarmac.
The brand is Trim Lok, just get it in the right ID for either bare cable or full housing. I keep rolls for each size on hand.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

rcb78 said:


> Sure it's not the brake cable??? Either way it's an easy fix. I keep a roll of foam tubing I get from Grainger on hand at the shop for bikes with this problem. Line the exposed cable (or housing for full runs) inside the frame and the noise will disappear. I got the idea from how Specialized used to ship their framesets. They used to come with something just like this for the rear brake cable run. My RLT9 got the same treatment on the full length shifter runs. It made all kinds of noise before lining the housing, not it's silent. Same for the brake cable on my Tarmac.
> The brand is Trim Lok, just get it in the right ID for either bare cable or full housing. I keep rolls for each size on hand.


Yeah it was the brake cable. I used some foam weather stripping tape but I'm worried the adhesive wont stick to the tight bend of the cable housing for very long. The foam tubing is a great idea; I'll have to get some.


----------

